# What is regarded as a good ejuice to you?



## Paulie

Hey all,

With all the new local and International juices that are available to us i thought i would be interesting to talk about E-juices here and also try and find out what aspects are important to you when vaping a juice.

As a few of you know i am a massive juice junkie and i just love getting new juices or even making new juices and for me a large part of it is due to the fact that i love identifying new flavours and also love to see and try how the juice maker has gone about mixing his juices.

Some of the key points i look for when vaping a new juice are:

1) Realistic flavour concentrates used in the juice - (i.e. apple in the juice is the same as a apple you get from Woolworths or even a apple that i may have tasted in a restaurant in a popular dessert).
2) Additional flavours used to blend or even create a new flavour in the juice - (When creating or vaping complex juices you sometimes come accross a juice where the one flavour is identified on the inhale and the other is identified in the exhale or after taste. Sometimes you also get a new flavour when 2 or more of the flavours create a new one for example multiple fruits make a "passion fruit flavour".
3) One of the most important things i look for in a juice is how well the juice maker has spent time on combining all the flavours together with additional tweaks to help mix the juice and balance off all the flavours so that you get to experience the juice the way the juice maker intended it to be. A good example of this is the fruit loops flavour and ever since ANML was created by Phillip Rocke this flavour is very popular in the ejuice community and its interesting to see how you can get some juices where the juice will have more milk or cream in it and also some of them like the lemon to pop out more like AISLE7 and KILO.
4)Smoothness and throut hit are often discussed when vaping juices and depending on how you vape? (Lung hits or Mouth to Lung) you will often look for juices that will meet you expectations of juices that you already like. Nicotine also plays a key role here and what is interesting to see is how there is a much larger gap between the two styles and also with the introduction of "sub Tanks" it definitely seems like there are alot more 3mg and 6mg vapers these days. However its important to remember that there are still a large amount of new vapers on starter kits still and also the people who love to do mouth to lung hits on 12-18mg juices. 


There so much more to discuss here on the above and am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this 

Happy Friday Vaping all!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

same way I like my fruit juice no preservatives and just the right taste.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

tang, sweetish, natural tones, no alcohol, short ingredient list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Sprint said:


> tang, sweetish, natural tones, no alcohol, short ingredient list.




Can you maby elaborate on the short ingredient list? I think thats a very interesting point!


----------



## method1

For me it's about flavour & throat hit. I like quite a smooth hit. Prefer 3 or 6mg on sub ohm, lung hits.

Realism isn't an issue per se for me as long as it doesn't taste bad 

I like slightly more complex flavours that keep me guessing, a single note can get quite boring unless it's very very good.

Over the past month or so I've been through dozens of local and international juices and experienced mostly disappointment and a couple of nice surprises.

Seems to me based on my current "test sampling" that the majority of juices are not very good and that there are a few gems that I'll probably keep going back to. 

It also seems that either reviews are rigged or my tastes do not coincide with majority opinion in some cases.

I've been stunned a few times by how "bad" some popular juices seem to me, have spent a stupid amount of time and money trying to find something satisfying.

What's been great though is the discovery that there are some local products that I really like, seems there's a very active community and some skilled mixers around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> For me it's about flavour & throat hit. I like quite a smooth hit. Prefer 3 or 6mg on sub ohm, lung hits.
> 
> Realism isn't an issue per se for me as long as it doesn't taste bad
> 
> I like slightly more complex flavours that keep me guessing, a single note can get quite boring unless it's very very good.
> 
> Over the past month or so I've been through dozens of local and international juices and experienced mostly disappointment and a couple of nice surprises.
> 
> Seems to me based on my current "test sampling" that the majority of juices are not very good and that there are a few gems that I'll probably keep going back to.
> 
> It also seems that either reviews are rigged or my tastes do not coincide with majority opinion in some cases.
> 
> I've been stunned a few times by how "bad" some popular juices seem to me, have spent a stupid amount of time and money trying to find something satisfying.
> 
> What's been great though is the discovery that there are some local products that I really like, seems there's a very active community and some skilled mixers around!




I have found the same issues with some juices i have also vaped and sometimes juices are hyped up so much that when you vape it your expectations are so high that you end up feeling dissapointed and wonder why the juice was so popular! Good luck on your vaping journey!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> With all the new local and International juices that are available to us i thought i would be interesting to talk about E-juices here and also try and find out what aspects are important to you when vaping a juice.
> 
> As a few of you know i am a massive juice junkie and i just love getting new juices or even making new juices and for me a large part of it is due to the fact that i love identifying new flavours and also love to see and try how the juice maker has gone about mixing his juices.
> 
> Some of the key points i look for when vaping a new juice are:
> 
> 1) Realistic flavour concentrates used in the juice - (i.e. apple in the juice is the same as a apple you get from Woolworths or even a apple that i may have tasted in a restaurant in a popular dessert).
> 2) Additional flavours used to blend or even create a new flavour in the juice - (When creating or vaping complex juices you sometimes come accross a juice where the one flavour is identified on the inhale and the other is identified in the exhale or after taste. Sometimes you also get a new flavour when 2 or more of the flavours create a new one for example multiple fruits make a "passion fruit flavour".
> 3) One of the most important things i look for in a juice is how well the juice maker has spent time on combining all the flavours together with additional tweaks to help mix the juice and balance off all the flavours so that you get to experience the juice the way the juice maker intended it to be. A good example of this is the fruit loops flavour and ever since ANML was created by Phillip Rocke this flavour is very popular in the ejuice community and its interesting to see how you can get some juices where the juice will have more milk or cream in it and also some of them like the lemon to pop out more like AISLE7 and KILO.
> 4)Smoothness and throut hit are often discussed when vaping juices and depending on how you vape? (Lung hits or Mouth to Lung) you will often look for juices that will meet you expectations of juices that you already like. Nicotine also plays a key role here and what is interesting to see is how there is a much larger gap between the two styles and also with the introduction of "sub Tanks" it definitely seems like there are alot more 3mg and 6mg vapers these days. However its important to remember that there are still a large amount of new vapers on starter kits still and also the people who love to do mouth to lung hits on 12-18mg juices.
> 
> 
> There so much more to discuss here on the above and am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this
> 
> Happy Friday Vaping all!!


The atty or tank makes a big difference to me as my juice preferences run rather narrow.Most seem too sweet imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

Paulie said:


> I have found the same issues with some juices i have also vaped and sometimes juices are hyped up so much that when you vape it your expectations are so high that you end up feeling dissapointed and wonder why the juice was so popular! Good luck on your vaping journey!



Yeah seriously, some of this hyped stuff tastes like Brut aftershave to me (don't ask how I know what Brut tastes like)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide

Still looking for a good VCT, any suggestions for the vanilla, custard and tobacco magic that I still cannot find?​


----------



## Paulie

kev mac said:


> The atty or tank makes a big difference to me as my juice preferences run rather narrow.Most seem too sweet imo



What device and setup you use definatly makes a big difference! You have brought up a good point! Sweetness of a juice is a interesting topic! For example i love juices that are sweet if the juice or flavour often ties into a real life product i have eaten of drunk. So if i have a cereal vape its i prefer the juice to be sweet or even a dessert type juice but if i am looking for a juice that i shouldnt get sweetness from then i know it would bug me lol. I recently purchased a new juice and was instantly looking for some sweetness and when i vaped it i immediately was unhappy when i found it to be lacking in that department. I do know that there are also some people who dont like any sweetness in there juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

method1 said:


> Yeah seriously, some of this hyped stuff tastes like Brut aftershave to me (don't ask how I know what Brut tastes like)
> 
> View attachment 32055



Some of these custard juices are quite terrible, again, do not understand the hype, and as for the "breakfast cereal and milk" flavours, if I must get another bottle that tastes like watered down lemos, I am going to scream!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

I've yet to find a custard that tastes anything remotely like custard…. unless custard is made out of lentils and old socks.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> I've yet to find a custard that tastes anything remotely like custard…. unless custard is made out of lentils and old socks.




Custard is a tuff one cause so many people have attempted this flavour and its so popular in the vaping industry! I feel that the Yogurt is going the same way and although i use it in my DIY i still think there so much to it and also am looking to see how future juices will be adapted to it also!


----------



## DarkSide

method1 said:


> I've yet to find a custard that tastes anything remotely like custard…. unless custard is made out of lentils and old socks.



FULLY AGREE with you, I have spent a small fortune trying to find that magic CUSTARD juice, seems like when in doubt, add "lentils" or "lemos", got to a point that when looking at that famous custard you buy off the supermarket shelf, thinking "how much VG and PG and nicotine can I add to this to vape it???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarkSide

method1 said:


> Yeah seriously, some of this hyped stuff tastes like Brut aftershave to me (don't ask how I know what Brut tastes like)
> 
> View attachment 32055



You are my new role model as only "real men" vape Brut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Twisper

A juice that always tastes the same for that particular flavor. Many juices I have gone through don't always taste the way I remembered them on the next order. 

A good smooth throat hit for the mg that I choose (12). Some juices hit hard at 6mg and others not hard enough at 18mg. VM is always consistent. 

I know everyone's taste differs, but I have tried all the local juices and a few international ones, and my best vape is always VM, always the same, no nasty surprises.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DarkSide

Twisper said:


> A juice that always tastes the same for that particular flavor. Many juices I have gone through don't always taste the way I remembered them on the next order.
> 
> A good smooth throat hit for the mg that I choose (12). Some juices hit hard at 6mg and others not hard enough at 18mg. VM is always consistent.
> 
> I know everyone's taste differs, but I have tried all the local juices and a few international ones, and my best vape is always VM, always the same, no nasty surprises.



Never tried VM, this is gong to change this weekend, order going in, any flavours that you recommend to try?


----------



## method1

DarkSide said:


> You are my new role model as only "real men" vape Brut!



Thanks, I'm currently working with Brut on a range of juices, as well as a combo razor / atty.

And.. what's VM?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

DarkSide said:


> Never tried VM, this is gong to change this weekend, order going in, any flavours that you recommend to try?


vm4 - RY4 - sweet - VM4 special edition steeped wood barrel and is less sweet.
if you like menthol try the tropical ice
berry glaze and new berry menthol are also good from what i tasted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> Thanks, I'm currently working with Brut on a range of juices, as well as a combo razor / atty.
> 
> And.. what's VM?



lol razor atty? so when you vape it shaves you lol There goes all the vapor men beards hehehee

VM is Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

Paulie said:


> I have found the same issues with some juices i have also vaped and sometimes juices are hyped up so much that when you vape it your expectations are so high that you end up feeling dissapointed and wonder why the juice was so popular! Good luck on your vaping journey!


I'd love to find some new vapes but I get frustrated by trying some over hyped juice only to be disappointed usually, and as previously said there's an expectation of real life similarities with flavor. Plus I've seen very few if any negative reviews on line, it's always the bomb! And at the prices some of these premium juices charge I expect more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1

Paulie said:


> lol razor atty? so when you vape it shaves you lol There goes all the vapor men beards hehehee
> 
> VM is Vapour Mountain



Thanks - I'll be checking them out.

Yes part of the plan is to help cut down on the "beard scourge" - although I realise many vapers like to let their beards get soaked in juice, makes refilling easier, no pesky bottles to carry around.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide

method1 said:


> Thanks, I'm currently working with Brut on a range of juices, as well as a combo razor / atty.
> 
> And.. what's VM?



VM - THAT IS YOU - "Very Manly" for vaping Brut!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> Thanks - I'll be checking them out.
> 
> Yes part of the plan is to help cut down on the "beard scourge" - although I realise many vapers like to let their beards get soaked in juice, makes refilling easier, no pesky bottles to carry around.



Lol its bad enuff we get machine oil in the clones now we have bearded hair in juices lol hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac

Paulie


DarkSide said:


> Some of these custard juices are quite terrible, again, do not understand the hype, and as for the "breakfast cereal and milk" flavours, if I must get another bottle that tastes like watered down lemos, I am going to scream!


Paulie's right, as a tobacco lover ry4 is a must.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Beard hair juice is the cutting edge of "artisinal"


----------



## DarkSide

I must add that I purchased all the Sir Vapes juices, from nr 1 to nr 5, and @Sir Vape these are all damn good, just love the peanut butter, going to order more.


----------



## Twisper

DarkSide said:


> Never tried VM, this is gong to change this weekend, order going in, any flavours that you recommend to try?



Tropical Ice for sure, even if you don't normally like a menthol vape, you will like this.....

Dark Orange, Mango (really tastes like Mango, not like the others who only try to create that taste).

Choc Mint, Banana Cream, XXX, ....best is try them all.......still have to find one that is not good...

And of course the VM4 Special Reserve Oak Aged...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

kev mac said:


> Paulie
> 
> Paulie's right, as a tobacco lover ry4 is a must.



Thank You, will be ordering over the weekend.


----------



## Paulie

Whats your thoughts on this juice? Think it may make you faint alot lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kev mac

method1 said:


> Yeah seriously, some of this hyped stuff tastes like Brut aftershave to me (don't ask how I know what Brut tastes like)
> 
> View attachment 32055


Probably a better vape than some "premium " juices I have tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1

Paulie said:


> Whats your thoughts on this juice? Think it may make you faint alot lol



can't be worse than some of the boiled sockjuice I've tried… in fact.. where can I purchase it in 6mg???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> can't be worse than some of the boiled sockjuice I've tried… in fact.. where can I purchase it in 6mg???



Think this one would be hard to get and it may land up on the cat 5 pharma list lol


----------



## kev mac

Paulie said:


> Whats your thoughts on this juice? Think it may make you faint alot lol
> 
> View attachment 32059


But your farts won't smell.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

kev mac said:


> But your farts won't smell.



lol cause the people will be passed out from them hehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1

Also, I feel that dessert and tobacco have been over-represented in the juice market. Where's the Prawn Rissole or Bratwurst & Sauerkraut flavours??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm maybe not the best person to be talking about juice because all I have pretty much vaped for the last 18 months is Menthol Ice and Tropical Ice... I must have tried about a bazillion juices in that time and it's only in the last month that I have managed to find a few other juices that I would ever consider buying again. Unfortunately they are all the imported expensive juices. Cuttwood I consider some of the best juices in the world and the Gemini range a little behind that. And some of the Traditional Juice range as well!

My one wish is to find a couple of locally produced juices that I could add to my rotation other than VM Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hands

i like the simple flavors and like to taste each flavor that's in the juice.
overcomplicated juices are not my thing. its like you take the best steak cook it to perfection and then slobber it in a mix of mayonnaise,tomato sauce and chutney with a healthy pinch of barbeque spice.
but so many things play there part in what the juice tastes like to you. if we all vaped on a standardized device, things might have been very different and we would agree more on what tastes great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

method1 said:


> Thanks - I'll be checking them out.
> 
> Yes part of the plan is to help cut down on the "beard scourge" - although I realise many vapers like to let their beards get soaked in juice, makes refilling easier, no pesky bottles to carry around.



You don't even need to refill . All you need to do is stick one of those portable kettle elements in there, wait a few seconds and inhale..... that is if you don't mind an aftertaste ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

@method1 You have mail


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Paulie said:


> I have found the same issues with some juices i have also vaped and sometimes juices are hyped up so much that when you vape it your expectations are so high that you end up feeling dissapointed and wonder why the juice was so popular! Good luck on your vaping journey!


Could you give some examples of these hyped juices?


----------



## Rob Fisher

The biggest Hype for me and the biggest disappointment was this...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Average vapor Joe said:


> Could you give some examples of these hyped juices?



Not directed at me, but I have some examples:

The Milkman - should be called "the meh-man"

Rocket Sheep - more like sheep sh!t

Beard Vape - tastes like actual burning beard…

etc…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> The biggest Hype for me and the biggest disappointment was this...



Same here - almost flavourless, yet somehow unpleasant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> The biggest Hype for me and the biggest disappointment was this...


but but but at least it comes in the cutest little box.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Average vapor Joe said:


> Could you give some examples of these hyped juices?




Shoo the list is long lol. I would rather prefer not to and just say that or all the current international juices here i like about 40% of them if i had about 100 flavours now.


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I'm a cheapie so I've only bought one "premium" flavour. It was ruthless peaches and cream, it tasted like bloody peach on toast... Toasty toast. After that I haven't bothered. I've just done diy and some ncv fruloops aka buttery pop corns. Mikes mega mixes are superb tho . I might get some glas pebbles as those are really tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

If the flavor profile says it tastes like horse piss, I expect it to taste like that - period. If it says sweet melons, with a hint of something else, it should definitely not taste like horse piss.

I'm sure my tastebuds are shot after years of smoking, but they had a break for almost a year now. I at least expect a juice to taste exactly the same when I purchase it at 3 different time intervals. When I liked it the first time, and the second bottle was just as good, how the hell can the 3rd one taste so k@k that I swear never to vape anything in that range again ? That is my experience with some of the local juices - the flavor profiles are never the same twice in a row.

I avoid fruity flavors as they tend to go perfumy. The first tank is great, but after that I could just as well be chewing a bar of soap.

Some of the flavors are good, but they lack the little more sweetness I expect from them, especially the range of 'Strawberry Milkshake' profiles across the range. Others are so sweet where you don't expect them to be - to the degree where it is impossible to finish a tank without gagging, or you end up just chucking half a tank just to get rid of it.

I am not one for 'shapeshifting' juices. I expect the same flavor profile, and appreciate some 'shift' at different wattages, but I definitely do not want to vape something at 50W for extra sweetness or an extra 'hidden' ingredient. I hardly go over 20w, and usually stick to around 10-12w normally on single coil tanks.

If a juice tastes shitty at 10w, I expect it to taste twice as bad at 20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

What does the 


Rob Fisher said:


> I'm maybe not the best person to be talking about juice because all I have pretty much vaped for the last 18 months is Menthol Ice and Tropical Ice... I must have tried about a bazillion juices in that time and it's only in the last month that I have managed to find a few other juices that I would ever consider buying again. Unfortunately they are all the imported expensive juices. Cuttwood I consider some of the best juices in the world and the Gemini range a little behind that. And some of the Traditional Juice range as well!
> 
> My one wish is to find a couple of locally produced juices that I could add to my rotation other than VM Tropical Ice.


What does the tropical ice taste like?


----------



## Alex

My juice flavour preference is for a real natural tasting fruit with a great creamy full body, and a good throat hit. I like a warm to hot dense vape so that you can actually taste it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh man I could waffle on this subject. But I can summarise my thoughts on a "good juice" with just a few of my favourites:

Firstly Suicide Bunny Derailed and Five Pawns Castle Long:
Both highlight really popular flavours - one Banana and the other a Bourbon. Both in my opinion really layer their most basic flavour with other flavours that compliment that primary one. They're complex to the max, and seem to feature the best versions of ingredients - the nicest Banana, the nicest biscuit etc. It is hard to imagine that either of these two juices were developed on first or second try. It must of taken some effort to get to this perfection.

The other I found on Reddit, where a now highly respected DIY'er and retailer, basically found the best in two very good flavours.

A simple Strawberries and Cream - Mustard Milk. BUT the creator found two of the very best versions of 'strawberry' and 'cream' (from TFA), and worked out at what percentage they could marry to create a sublime version of strawberries and cream. And the result is a two flavour juice that could be mistaken for something much more remarkable.

Personally, I won't buy another strawberries and cream, because I feel it doesn't get much better than Mustard Milk. So simple, yet becase the formula is spot on, it allows two simple flavours to absolutely shine together.

So... I don't judge by price or complexity per say. I see it more like a simple sketch, that could be a work of art. A good ejuice for me is either a premium or a basic one, but one that is better or stands out amongst its peers, which in this case a certain flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

But without being philosophical, I tend to steer towards juices of a flavour that I don't consume much of in my day to day. So while I am a coffee adict, I've owned one coffee juice. I like fruit juices that I don't normally eat, like Dragon Fruit or Guava, for example.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

consistency is definitely important.. case in point, 5p gambit was one of my staples, but I swear it doesn't taste the same anymore, the recent bottle I've got tastes atrocious

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> What does the
> 
> What does the tropical ice taste like?



Tropical Ice is a strong Menthol with a coconut undertone! 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-tropical-ice/


----------



## kev mac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh man I could waffle on this subject. But I can summarise my thoughts on a "good juice" with just a few of my favourites:
> 
> Firstly Suicide Bunny Derailed and Five Pawns Castle Long:
> Both highlight really popular flavours - one Banana and the other a Bourbon. Both in my opinion really layer their most basic flavour with other flavours that compliment that primary one. They're complex to the max, and seem to feature the best versions of ingredients - the nicest Banana, the nicest biscuit etc. It is hard to imagine that either of these two juices were developed on first or second try. It must of taken some effort to get to this perfection.
> 
> The other I found on Reddit, where a now highly respected DIY'er and retailer, basically found the best in two very good flavours.
> 
> A simple Strawberries and Cream - Mustard Milk. BUT the creator found two of the very best versions of 'strawberry' and 'cream' (from TFA), and worked out at what percentage they could marry to create a sublime version of strawberries and cream. And the result is a two flavour juice that could be mistaken for something much more remarkable.
> 
> Personally, I won't buy another strawberries and cream, because I feel it doesn't get much better than Mustard Milk. So simple, yet becase the formula is spot on, it allows two simple flavours to absolutely shine together.
> 
> So... I don't judge by price or complexity per say. I see it more like a simple sketch, that could be a work of art. A good ejuice for me is either a premium or a basic one, but one that is better or stands out amongst its peers, which in this case a certain flavour profile.


Who is Mustard Milk by? While I like strawberry and cream most I've tried have a bitter or purfumey after taste.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Expensive Juices
Seduce Juice - BlackJack *(Berries & Cream)
*3 Leaves- Nutcracker *(Hazelnuts and caramelised sugar)
*Stash - Cinnamon Girl *(Duh, Cinnamon, just like on a cinnamon pancake)
*Goodlife - Deadly Sin *(Very similar to cinnamon girl, but sweeter)
*Banzai Vapors - Milk Plus* (milky caramel, a lot like caramel condensed milk)
*Mad Mikes - Manic Meltdown* (Water Mellon and strawberries)

*Cheap Juices
Vapejoose - Belgian Waffles* (Used to not taste much like belgian waffles, now it does  )
*Vapejoose - Arctic Blast *(It's a strong menthol)
*Vapejoose - Chai Tea* (Like it says on the label, sweet chai tea)
*Vapejoose - Peaches & Cream* (I honestly can't taste the difference between this and Stash - Lushington)

All max VG and 3mg 

All these juices have this in common, really intense flavour despite being max VG.

What I've noticed is that often a lot of the more expensive juices, tend to give you vapers fatigue quicker than cheap ones. I can't vape Stash liquids for more than a few hours at a time. But I can chug vapejoose day in and day out with no issue.

What I look for in juice is this.

- Smoothness (Lack of throat hit)
- Flavour
- Price

Another thing i've noticed is that some Max VG liquids have a slight fishy taste to them. Charlies Chalk Dust - Peanut Butter & Jesus is guilty of this, but there are a ton of others too.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## method1

kev mac said:


> Who is Mustard Milk by? While I like strawberry and cream most I've tried have a bitter or purfumey after taste.



https://m.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/33ns4t/mustard_milk_or_strawberries_and_cream_the/


----------



## Marzuq

Paulie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> With all the new local and International juices that are available to us i thought i would be interesting to talk about E-juices here and also try and find out what aspects are important to you when vaping a juice.
> 
> As a few of you know i am a massive juice junkie and i just love getting new juices or even making new juices and for me a large part of it is due to the fact that i love identifying new flavours and also love to see and try how the juice maker has gone about mixing his juices.
> 
> Some of the key points i look for when vaping a new juice are:
> 
> 1) Realistic flavour concentrates used in the juice - (i.e. apple in the juice is the same as a apple you get from Woolworths or even a apple that i may have tasted in a restaurant in a popular dessert).
> 2) Additional flavours used to blend or even create a new flavour in the juice - (When creating or vaping complex juices you sometimes come accross a juice where the one flavour is identified on the inhale and the other is identified in the exhale or after taste. Sometimes you also get a new flavour when 2 or more of the flavours create a new one for example multiple fruits make a "passion fruit flavour".
> 3) One of the most important things i look for in a juice is how well the juice maker has spent time on combining all the flavours together with additional tweaks to help mix the juice and balance off all the flavours so that you get to experience the juice the way the juice maker intended it to be. A good example of this is the fruit loops flavour and ever since ANML was created by Phillip Rocke this flavour is very popular in the ejuice community and its interesting to see how you can get some juices where the juice will have more milk or cream in it and also some of them like the lemon to pop out more like AISLE7 and KILO.
> 4)Smoothness and throut hit are often discussed when vaping juices and depending on how you vape? (Lung hits or Mouth to Lung) you will often look for juices that will meet you expectations of juices that you already like. Nicotine also plays a key role here and what is interesting to see is how there is a much larger gap between the two styles and also with the introduction of "sub Tanks" it definitely seems like there are alot more 3mg and 6mg vapers these days. However its important to remember that there are still a large amount of new vapers on starter kits still and also the people who love to do mouth to lung hits on 12-18mg juices.
> 
> 
> There so much more to discuss here on the above and am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this
> 
> Happy Friday Vaping all!!


Seems u have hit the nail on the head in terms of what I look for in a good vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

kev mac said:


> Who is Mustard Milk by? While I like strawberry and cream most I've tried have a bitter or purfumey after taste.


Ya it's a DIY recipe:

TFA Strawberry 6%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%

An adv for me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya it's a DIY recipe:
> 
> TFA Strawberry 6%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%
> 
> An adv for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



This is going to be my first foray into DIY. 
Any other simple / effective recipes like this you recommend?


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> This is going to be my first foray into DIY.
> Any other simple / effective recipes like this you recommend?




Check the DIY section out there a few quick and easy ones to make!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Seduce Juice - BlackJack
> 3 Leaves- Nutcracker
> Stash - Cinnamon Girl
> Goodlife - Deadly Sin
> Vapejoose - Belgian Waffles
> Vapejoose - Arctic Blast
> Vapejoose - Chai Tea
> Vapejoose - Peaches & Cream
> 
> All max VG and 3mg



Now now Greg explain more why u like those


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Paulie said:


> Now now Greg explain more why u like those



Done. 

But I'll add, I chain vape, and make biggish clouds, so i go through tons of juice(15ml a day+), and because of that, I get to know juices pretty well, pretty fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Interesting thread. Good job @Paulie 

@n0ugh7_zw I think the fishy taste you mention _might _be nicotine. It's far more stable in pg that vg and it reacts very, very quickly in vg comparatively. Have you ever compared a 0mg to your regular vape which you find tastes fishy? Might be worth investigating. I personally get hints cat pee andd fish from high nic mixes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## method1

Mike said:


> Interesting thread. Good job @Paulie
> 
> @n0ugh7_zw I think the fishy taste you mention _might _be nicotine. It's far more stable in pg that vg and it reacts very, very quickly in vg comparatively. Have you ever compared a 0mg to your regular vape which you find tastes fishy? Might be worth investigating. I personally get hints cat pee andd fish from high nic mixes



Mmm cat pee & fish - sounds like a winner for the next MMM?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Speaking of cat pee - I've noticed something reminiscent in some of the apple/apple pie based juices. As if a cat had been drinking brut and then peed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Paulie 

I think juice is very important and often a bit overlooked. I frequently see peeps spending way more time discussing their gear than the juice. I have noticed that a great juice tastes good even in average equipment but a bad juice tastes double as bad in superb kit. 

As for what I look for in a juice, I am still discovering and refining that. But I will try explain where I am at the moment.

It must be fairly bold in flavour. I prefer juices that have a strongish flavour to ones that are too subtle. I always vape multiple devices with different flavours so i dont get tired of one. If i vaped just one juice at a time i could understand a subtle flavour so you dont get fatigued. But i like a juice to come out and "announce itself". No messing around. It must be sure what it is and my taste buds must know what they are vaping. As a result, i dont like overly complex mixes where you dont know what it is you're tasting. 

I like my throat hit. So that means 18mg on my mouth to lung devices. And around 12mg on lung hits. I dont vape at very high wattages so thats also a reason I need more nic. 

I prefer a balanced mix of 50/50 PG/VG or maybe 60 VG but I find the very high VG doesnt suit me so well. Its too smoothe. 

At all times I tend to have a few "types" of flavours running:
A refresher - typically a fruity menthol
A thumper - typically a good strong tobacco, normally WB Blackbird
A "normal juice" - normally a fruity juice or a coffee type of flavour

I have tried most of the flavour profiles but find myself typically vaping fruity mixes, menthol mixes , coffee and tobaccoes. 

For menthols, i like them very strong. I find that most refreshing. I normally add menthol to other fruity juices to get a menthol burn in the throat on long restrictive lung hits. Most of the ready made juices i have tried dont have enough menthol in them so I prefer to add my own. 

For fruits, i like them authentic tasting and fairly simple. They must taste real. Like @Paulie said in the OP. There are several good ones. I love @Oupa's strawberry and Paulie's guava. Both are superb in my view and currently loaded as I type. 

For tobaccoes i love the Nets from Heathers Heavenly Vapes - like Huntsman, Gaia and Dark Horse. Also love Hurricane Vapour Sunshine Cured Tobacco. But my alltime favourite is Witchers Brew Blackbird. There is something just so amazing about it, i never tire of it and it gives a lovely thump indeed. 

I dont like very sweet juices and generally i dont like custards and dessert type vapes. That is unfortunate for me given their popularity. 

But one thing's for sure, this is an ongoing journey of discovery and I am loving every minute of it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike

Silver said:


> I have noticed that a great juice tastes good even in average equipment but a bad juice tastes double as bad in superb kit.



Quoted for truth! I find good juice translates well over a range of devices!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kev mac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya it's a DIY recipe:
> 
> TFA Strawberry 6%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%
> 
> An adv for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks, will try this once I get the vanilla bean flavoring


----------



## Petrus

This topic is a very hefty one. I tested alot, waist some good money, but eventually found my top juices. My nr1. Vape is H1N1 The virus, nr.2 Bobas, nr.3 is a twisp mix of rebel,mint and tabacco nr1, and I just love it..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## deepest

method1 said:


> I've yet to find a custard that tastes anything remotely like custard…. unless custard is made out of lentils and old socks.



Have you tried Hazeworks Custard Cloud ? One of the best custards I have tried. Reminds me of what my grandma used to make before the days of instant custard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> The biggest Hype for me and the biggest disappointment was this...
> View attachment 32065



Couldn't agree with you more. 
Was like vaping warm vomit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> This is going to be my first foray into DIY.
> Any other simple / effective recipes like this you recommend?


Flamingo is nice, and easy:

Strawberry TFA 8%
Juicy Peach TFA 7%
Coconut Extra TFA 1%

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

Petrus said:


> This topic is a very hefty one. I tested alot, waist some good money, but eventually found my top juices. My nr1. Vape is H1N1 The virus, nr.2 Bobas, nr.3 is a twisp mix of rebel,mint and tabacco nr1, and I just love it..


Good ol' Bobas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phillipvh

deepest said:


> Have you tried Hazeworks Custard Cloud ? One of the best custards I have tried. Reminds me of what my grandma used to make before the days of instant custard.


Couldnt agree more. The BEST.


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

